# What Should Be The AIM Of Life For A Sikh?



## notanotherloginplease (Oct 28, 2014)

Kindly share your views on the above question. If possible we should try to keep compact answers with Bani as support for your answers.

I will start:
I think Aim of Sikh should be to *find God and be one with it* and From God I don't mean Mythical Gods/Goddesses like Brahma, Zeus, Vishnu etc. I mean real God, The ultimate truth, who is creator of all.


----------



## Harry Haller (Oct 29, 2014)

I





> will start:
> I think Aim of Sikh should be to *find God and be one with it* and From God I don't mean Mythical Gods/Goddesses like Brahma, Zeus, Vishnu etc. I mean real God, The ultimate truth, who is creator of all.


 
I happen to agree with you, how do you feel one should find God and be one with it?, if possible keep your answer compact, and please quote bani to support it.


----------



## chazSingh (Oct 29, 2014)

notanotherloginplease said:


> Kindly share your views on the above question. If possible we should try to keep compact answers with Bani as support for your answers.
> 
> I will start:
> I think Aim of Sikh should be to *find God and be one with it* and From God I don't mean Mythical Gods/Goddesses like Brahma, Zeus, Vishnu etc. I mean real God, The ultimate truth, who is creator of all.



this shabad is very long but please read carefully...it contains the answers to your question.
http://www.sikhitothemax.com/page.asp?ShabadID=3375


The 'shabad' created everything...the shabad came from the source...the shabad created us.

if we make some effort to seek it, by Guru's grace we may come to 'hear' it within our very being...for it has the power to guide us (soul) back to the source of everything. 

A little snippet of the shabad:
_O my ears, you were created only to hear the Truth.
_
_o hear the Truth, you were created and attached to the body; listen to the True Bani.

__Hearing it, the mind and body are rejuvenated, and the tongue is absorbed in Ambrosial Nectar._ 

_he True Lord is unseen and wondrous; His state cannot be described._
 
_Says Nanak, listen to the Ambrosial Naam and become holy; you were created only to hear the Truth.

__The Lord placed the soul to the cave of the body, and blew the breath of life into the musical instrument of the body._

_He blew the breath of life into the  musical instrument of the body, and revealed the nine doors; but He kept  the Tenth Door hidden.

__Through the Gurdwara, the Guru's Gate, some are blessed with loving faith, and the Tenth Door is revealed to them.


_


----------



## notanotherloginplease (Oct 29, 2014)

harry haller said:


> I
> 
> I happen to agree with you, *how do you feel one should find God and be one with it?*, if possible keep your answer compact, and please quote bani to support it.



The above in blue itself is good enough to start as a thread. I think we should do it and cross-link here. But I will give it some more time, in case somebody comes up with *different Aim. *


----------



## notanotherloginplease (Oct 29, 2014)

chazSingh said:


> this shabad is very long but please read carefully...it contains the answers to your question.
> http://www.sikhitothemax.com/page.asp?ShabadID=3375
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Chaz ji. Your reply was very enlightning. It would be great and best experience to hear shabad.

 Can somebody * who has heard shabad* explain the technique here? i Know we can find the technique in Guru Granth Sahib, thats why I have asked only to those who have heard themselves to help finding the technique. It will save us some time and we can actually spent that time to listen shabad.

and thanks once again for the link.


----------



## chazSingh (Oct 30, 2014)

notanotherloginplease said:


> Thanks Chaz ji. Your reply was very enlightning. It would be great and best experience to hear shabad.
> 
> Can somebody * who has heard shabad* explain the technique here? i Know we can find the technique in Guru Granth Sahib, thats why I have asked only to those who have heard themselves to help finding the technique. It will save us some time and we can actually spent that time to listen shabad.
> 
> and thanks once again for the link.



people who thirst for money, they focus everything on trying to get money...

you must thirst for this...it's not something you can do just with technique because a long the way your own mind will do whatever it can to prevent you from wasting your time in seeking waheguru, and if you don;t have the thirst, focus, love, sometimes deep sadness to want to experience Waheguru then your mind will easily get you back to your old ways.

On the subject of technique of how you can get started, please visit mysimran.info - they have many videos in English giving you all the guidance you need on how to get started all with Gurbani explanations.


----------



## Harry Haller (Oct 30, 2014)

chazSingh said:


> people who thirst for money, they focus everything on trying to get money...
> 
> you must thirst for this...it's not something you can do just with technique because a long the way your own mind will do whatever it can to prevent you from wasting your time in seeking waheguru, and if you don;t have the thirst, focus, love, sometimes deep sadness to want to experience Waheguru then your mind will easily get you back to your old ways.
> 
> On the subject of technique of how you can get started, please visit mysimran.info - they have many videos in English giving you all the guidance you need on how to get started all with Gurbani explanations.



I consider myself a Sikh, I consider myself aiming for the life of a Sikh, so the phrase 'you must thirst for this' is incorrect as I do not thirst for it, yet I am still a Sikh. 

The question is what should be the aim of life of a Sikh, clearly simran is the aim of life for a Sikh, but just be aware there are some Sikhs that see honest and truthful living as higher than simran, and this requires no thirst, no hunger, no focus, no love, or even deep sadness, just a desire to conduct oneself in the correct way and be in consonance with ones surroundings, 

I have no problem with simran, but feel it should be supporting truthful living, rather than the be all and end all.


----------



## chazSingh (Oct 30, 2014)

harry haller said:


> I consider myself a Sikh, I consider myself aiming for the life of a Sikh, so the phrase 'you must thirst for this' is incorrect as I do not thirst for it, yet I am still a Sikh.
> 
> The question is what should be the aim of life of a Sikh, clearly simran is the aim of life for a Sikh, but just be aware there are some Sikhs that see honest and truthful living as higher than simran, and this requires no thirst, no hunger, no focus, no love, or even deep sadness, just a desire to conduct oneself in the correct way and be in consonance with ones surroundings,
> 
> I have no problem with simran, but feel it should be supporting truthful living, rather than the be all and end all.



what you say is 100% correct apart from something being higher than Simran.

Gurbani states Simran as Being the highest thing one can do
http://www.sikhitothemax.com/page.asp?SourceID=G&pageno=263

From this shabad it becomes quite clear that everything else is just a part of everything that manifests through Simran.


----------



## notanotherloginplease (Oct 30, 2014)

harry haller said:


> I consider myself a Sikh, I consider myself aiming for the life of a Sikh, so the phrase 'you must thirst for this' is incorrect as I do not thirst for it, yet I am still a Sikh.
> 
> The question is what should be the aim of life of a Sikh, clearly simran is the aim of life for a Sikh, but just be aware there are some Sikhs that see honest and truthful living as higher than simran, and this requires no thirst, no hunger, no focus, no love, or even deep sadness, just a desire to conduct oneself in the correct way and be in consonance with ones surroundings,
> 
> I have no problem with simran, but feel it should be supporting truthful living, rather than the be all and end all.



Harry Ji Sat Sri Akaal,

Sikh = Learner, gursikh = One who learns from Guru.
A learner should always have aim. Aim =objective i.e  what we want to achieve from our learning. 
Same applies to ones who feel honest and truthful living above Simran.

 What do they want to achieve from Honest and truthful living? 

Answer might be same as Chaz ji said- To listen Shabad and merge in it.
Honest and truthful living might help us to attain the aim, but cannot be as valuable as the simran. Simran I  think is ladder to reach shabad and honest and truthful living are firm grounds on which ladder can stand. they all have their own importance and go side by side.

 ~like Seva(Service) also.

Does it make sense.

------------------------------------

Thanks Chaz ji for the link(http://mysimran.info/). I will go through it soon- It looks interesting


----------



## Harry Haller (Oct 31, 2014)

> Gurbani states Simran as Being the highest thing one can do


 
 and I agree with Gurbani, however, there is some difference of opinion as to what Simran actually is, to some Simran is the connection to Creator and all Creation, to others it is chanting.


----------



## Harry Haller (Oct 31, 2014)

> Sikh = Learner, gursikh = One who learns from Guru.


 
 I will buy that



> A learner should always have aim.


 
 true, but sometimes it is also wise to put into practice what has been learnt, before learning more. 



> Aim =objective i.e what we want to achieve from our learning.


 


> we want to achieve the living of life the way it should be lived.
> Same applies to ones who feel honest and truthful living above Simran.


 
 Honest and truthful living to me IS Simran



> Answer might be same as Chaz ji said- To listen Shabad and merge in it.


 
 oh goody, do describe please how you do it, and also enlighten me as to whether this is a permanent merging state, or does it come and go? 




> Honest and truthful living might help us to attain the aim, but cannot be as valuable as the simran. Simran I think is ladder to reach shabad and honest and truthful living are firm grounds on which ladder can stand. they all have their own importance and go side by side.
> 
> ~like Seva(Service) also.
> 
> Does it make sense.


 ok, good, so we have lots of interesting words, simran, shabad, seva, all of which are open to ambiguity. How about a nice clean unambiguous statement, the aim of a Sikh should be to study the SGGS and then practice in everyday life what is written, until it becomes a habit, and then a natural state. At this point your facets mirror facets of Creator, and that's its. (this is only my opinion)


----------



## japjisahib04 (Oct 31, 2014)

harry haller said:


> so we have lots of interesting words, simran, shabad, seva, all of which are open to ambiguity. How about a nice clean unambiguous statement, the aim of a Sikh should be to study the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji and then practice in everyday life what is written, until it becomes a habit, and then a natural state. At this point your facets mirror facets of Creator, and that's its. (this is only my opinion)


 Harry Ji I agree with you. This is what gurbani guides us, 'ਸੋ ਕਿਛੁ ਕਰਿ ਜਿਤੁ ਮੈਲੁ ਨ ਲਾਗੈ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਕੀਰਤਨ ਮਹਿ ਏਹੁ ਮਨੁ ਜਾਗੈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ - This mael is ego, thus tune your mind with divine trait to stay awake and aware in order to live a meaningful life. This life is very short, don't waste in visiting pilgrimage, fasting, ginti minti etc as all these add ego. One cannot put a price tag. Even everyone start chanting His name,  'ਜੇ ਸਭਿ ਮਿਲਿ ਕੈ ਆਖਣ ਪਾਹਿ ॥ ਵਡਾ ਨ ਹੋਵੈ ਘਾਟਿ ਨ ਜਾਇ ॥੨॥ Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.9.18. The purpose of His praise or sifat salah is to emulate His virtues as without emulating the His virtues, 'ਸੰਗਿ ਨ ਕਛੁ ਲੈ ਜਾਇ ॥੧॥ Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.1124.9 one cannot qualify to enter nijhghar and make inner journey to listen the divine message. The purpose of our life is to listen inner divine message, live and relish. This is called merging. This is called oneness.   In the absence of divine trait, the type of God one visualize in his mind, his thought process is shaped accordingly.  That is why the world is full of egoist, cruel, demons, and with taunting habits whereas 'avgun n chitrai is divine trait.


----------



## Luckysingh (Nov 7, 2014)

notanotherloginplease said:


> What do they want to achieve from Honest and truthful living?
> 
> Answer might be same as Chaz ji said- To listen Shabad and merge in it.
> Honest and truthful living might help us to attain the aim, but cannot be as valuable as the simran. Simran I think is ladder to reach shabad and honest and truthful living are firm grounds on which ladder can stand. they all have their own importance and go side by side.


 
First is -Naam Japo....which of course is Simran
second- Kirat karo.... is honest, truthful living (1/3 of the pillars!)
Third- Vand shako.....sharing with others

From what I have learned over the past few years and with my fullest intents and efforts...is that....naam jap, simran is a must.
Once can do as much Kirat and Vand shak.... but it won't raise their consciousness as the efforts of simran will.

Only by _dhyianee_(meditating) on waheguru, can you elevate your conscious.
Like you say, simran is the way that one has to start to reach the shabad..... The shabad is the creator, sustainer and destroyer as well as all the wisdom you need.


----------



## japjisahib04 (Nov 8, 2014)

Though I have great respect for Sh.Narinder Modi for his endeavor to bring economic recovery. But when I see Prime Minister of India performing Ganga aarti at Assi Ghat today, I am wondering how could it please Ganga. What is the wisdom and logic behind it.


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 9, 2014)

> Only by dhyianee(meditating) on waheguru, can you elevate your conscious.



you forgot to mention the beads, the beads are very important!


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Nov 9, 2014)

notanotherloginplease said:


> Kindly share your views on the above question. If possible we should try to keep compact answers with Bani as support for your answers.
> 
> I will start:
> I think Aim of Sikh should be to *find God and be one with it* and From God I don't mean Mythical Gods/Goddesses like Brahma, Zeus, Vishnu etc. I mean real God, The ultimate truth, who is creator of all.



If the aim of Sikh is to find then why is he not called finder ,we must learn how to aim.


----------



## chazSingh (Nov 10, 2014)

harry haller said:


> you forgot to mention the beads, the beads are very important!



have never tried beads...enlighten me...


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 11, 2014)

chazSingh said:


> have never tried beads...enlighten me...



me? enlighten you? ok, they say the AUDI Q5 is the one to have, looks nice in black!


----------



## chazSingh (Nov 11, 2014)

Scarlet Pimpernel said:


> If the aim of Sikh is to find then why is he not called finder ,we must learn how to aim.



i think Guru Ji is asking us to be his disciple...
the population is entangled in creation...and Guru Ji is telling us the creation is not the complete truth...and if we're willing, Guru Ji will show us ALL that there is...the complete truth


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Nov 12, 2014)

Veera 

 I appreciate your sentiment but I don't think our Guru 'needs' disciples, anymore than the sun requires us to sunbathe.


----------



## chazSingh (Nov 12, 2014)

Scarlet Pimpernel said:


> Veera
> 
> I appreciate your sentiment but I don't think our Guru 'needs' disciples, anymore than the sun requires us to sunbathe.



Scarlet ji...

do not twist words 

I have *not* said that Guru Ji *'Needs' *disciples...

Disciple means *'pupil of a teacher of some sort'*

Therefore you Become a disciple by defintion if you are to be follwing Guru Ji;s instruction, guidance and knowledge...*Guru Ji doesn't need anything*...it is us that require awaking to the complete truth...Guru Ji does this out of love so that we stop wandering aimlessly...

therefore please do not quote words like 'need' as being referenced by myself...as it is clearly not what i said...

anyway


regardless of the above...a person has to be 'willing' and 'awake' to the possibility that there may be more to this reality than meets the eye...

once we are open to this possibility, then Guru Ji will walk a million steps in your direction to start showing you the truth...


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 13, 2014)

chazSingh said:


> Scarlet ji...
> 
> do not twist words
> 
> ...



I think the quote still stands, Guruji is not asking us to be his disciples anymore than the sun is asking us to bask in its light.

 I am not willing nor awake to the possibility that there may be more to this reality than meets the eye, I find that attitude quite elitist.


----------



## chazSingh (Nov 13, 2014)

harry haller said:


> I think the quote still stands, Guruji is not asking us to be his disciples anymore than the sun is asking us to bask in its light.
> 
> I am not willing nor awake to the possibility that there may be more to this reality than meets the eye, I find that attitude quite elitist.



A lighthouse shows us the way to safety...ignore it, you run the chance of getting into trouble...follow it;s light and you reach safety..

the lighthouse doesn't 'need' you..

but it is there to help, for anyone that draws their attention towards it...for anyone that is open to trusting it, believing in it...

seriously harry ji....Gurbani is full of quotes from front to back about guru/disciple, teacher/student relationship...

we are the boat in the sea...guru is the lighthouse..

this is not about needing...this is about whether we want to know the complete truth...

you say "I am not willing nor awake to the possibility that there may be more to this reality than meets the eye,"

then that is fine...you're free to go about whatever life you so wish to lead...guru ji said "you are the architect of your destiny' so follow what you want...

but for the ones that are feeling there is maybe something more...Guru will show them..


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Nov 13, 2014)

Veera our thinking is twisted,our reading is twisted even our minds are twisted ,in here please tell me which of us is straighter than another?

Then the question is how can we know that our aim is right when we are for the most part wrong.


----------



## chazSingh (Nov 14, 2014)

Scarlet Pimpernel said:


> Veera our thinking is twisted,our reading is twisted even our minds are twisted ,in here please tell me which of us is straighter than another?
> 
> Then the question is how can we know that our aim is right when we are for the most part wrong.



For that you have the Sri Guru Granth Sahib...

it is there to challenge your EGO, with thoughts, concepts that your Ego will not like...that your EGO will be quick to sweep under the carpet...because the Sri Guru Granth is there to destroy your ego so that waheguru is seen in us and within everything...

if we don;t trust our own twisted minds...we need to find something to trust in....

it could be seen as 'blind faith' at the beginning because at first we have little proof that what SGGS ji talks about is True...but like any good scientist...you get up and do the experiment and if some of those truths manifest, then you know that this is the REAL DEAL


----------



## chazSingh (Nov 14, 2014)

ਨਿਰਮਲ ਨਾਮੁ ਸੁਧਾ ਪਰਪੂਰਨ ਸਬਦ ਤਰੰਗ ਪ੍ਰਗਟਿਤ ਦਿਨ ਆਗਰੁ ॥ The Immaculate,  Sacred Pool of the Guru is overflowing with the waves of the Shabad,  radiantly revealed in the early hours before the dawn.
 ਗਹਿਰ ਗੰਭੀਰੁ  ਅਥਾਹ ਅਤਿ ਬਡ ਸੁਭਰੁ ਸਦਾ ਸਭ ਬਿਧਿ ਰਤਨਾਗਰੁ ॥ He is Deep and Profound,  Unfathomable and utterly Great, eternally overflowing with all sorts of  jewels.
 ਸੰਤ ਮਰਾਲ ਕਰਹਿ ਕੰਤੂਹਲ ਤਿਨ ਜਮ ਤ੍ਰਾਸ ਮਿਟਿਓ ਦੁਖ ਕਾਗਰੁ ॥ The  Saint-swans celebrate; their fear of death is erased, along with the  accounts of their pain.
 ਕਲਜੁਗ ਦੁਰਤ ਦੂਰਿ ਕਰਬੇ ਕਉ ਦਰਸਨੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਸਗਲ ਸੁਖ  ਸਾਗਰੁ ॥੪॥ In this Dark Age of Kali Yuga, the sins are taken away; the  Blessed Vision of the Guru's Darshan is the Ocean of all peace and  comfort. ||4||


----------



## eileen (Dec 1, 2014)

I have been spending time on this question so I thought I would share some thoughts here even though it is an old thread.

One of the things in Japji Pauris we are told seems very profound to me:

ਵਾਰਿਆ ਨ ਜਾਵਾ ਏਕ ਵਾਰ ॥ vāri▫ā na jāvā ek vār. I cannot even once be a sacrifice unto Thee.
ਜੋ ਤੁਧੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਸਾਈ ਭਲੀ ਕਾਰ ॥ Jo ṯuḏẖ bẖāvai sā▫ī bẖalī kār. What ever pleases Thee, that is a good pursuit ਤੂ ਸਦਾ ਸਲਾਮਤਿ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰ ॥੧੮॥ Ŧū saḏā salāmaṯ nirankār. ||18||

I understand it to mean that it is only good action which is pleasing to the Creator within me. I think that Simran and Shabad study are the ways that I nurture the connection to the Creator within then fuels the good action. I think if I could imagine a perfect state where I have erased all Haumai and accepted Hukam, then every action I make in the world is self-less, pure and good, i.e. Bhali Kar.

If the Creator is formless (not personified) and the Creator is the manifestation of Truth, then there is no one sitting in the sky with magic scales to judge my actions.  I have to rely on the Simran and Guru's Bani contemplation to make my channel to the Creator strong so that my actions will be pure.  

So I think the aim of my life as a Sikh is to take personal responsibility to be sure that I acting in from a place of Truth and one-ness with the Creator, instead of acting out of Haumai self-interest and Pap or falsehoods.  The more my actions and habits reflect the Creator the more I will have merged and removed duality from my life.


----------



## Harry Haller (Dec 2, 2014)

eileen said:


> I have been spending time on this question so I thought I would share some thoughts here even though it is an old thread.
> 
> One of the things in Japji Pauris we are told seems very profound to me:
> 
> ...



:wahkaur:


----------



## Original (May 31, 2015)

Hi Everyone

Interesting read ! Purely as an intellectual exercise, I'll be the devils Advocate and proceed with; what if the whole of the world population was to accept that the aim of life is to find God and merge ? A step further if you will, what if everyone did find this God and merged, then what ?

NOTE: Sikh=student, the presumption is the whole world is a student [Sikh].

Goodnight


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 1, 2015)

Original said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Interesting read ! Purely as an intellectual exercise, I'll be the devils Advocate and proceed with; what if the whole of the world population was to accept that the aim of life is to find God and merge ? A step further if you will, what if everyone did find this God and merged, then what ?
> 
> ...



Do you mean Ik Ong Kaar- The Source is not omnipresent?


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 1, 2015)

I would like to think we have all found and merged with God already, we just do not have enough wisdom to see the answers that already exist in front of our eyes and in our hearts


----------



## Original (Jun 1, 2015)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Do you mean Ik Ong Kaar- The Source is not omnipresent?



Pyara Veer Tejwant Singh Ji

No, what I'm trying to do is to probe the root n branch of the original statement made at the start of this thread so that an acceptable version is constructed rather than found. Sikhism is practical and applies universally. One doesn't have to be a Sikh by definition to reap benefits, that is what I'm aiming to construct if general consensus amongst troops at SPN deem it rational.

Look forward to your valued input !

Brgds


----------



## Original (Jun 1, 2015)

harry haller said:


> I would like to think we have all found and merged with God already, we just do not have enough wisdom to see the answers that already exist in front of our eyes and in our hearts



Brother H

Bang-on ! 

On this count you not only thought rationally, but precisely as well. Your statement stands on all fours, insofar, God and relationship with separated soul [human being expelled from mother's womb and severed from her body] is a matter at hand. If I may add, the wisdom is already there [SGGSJ], but perhaps we're not just quite ready ? And, the getting ready is the crux of life [philosophically].

Many thanks


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 1, 2015)

Original said:


> Pyara Veer Tejwant Singh Ji
> 
> No, what I'm trying to do is to probe the root n branch of the original statement made at the start of this thread so that an acceptable version is constructed rather than found. Sikhism is practical and applies universally. One doesn't have to be a Sikh by definition to reap benefits, that is what I'm aiming to construct if general consensus amongst troops at SPN deem it rational.
> 
> ...



Original Ji,

Guru fateh.

Thanks for the response but unfortunately it still does not answer the question I posted inspired by your thread. Yes, I agree that we are all Sikhs.

Regards 

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Original (Jun 1, 2015)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Original Ji,
> 
> Guru fateh.
> 
> ...



Sir

I'll start again: the original question was "what should be the AIM of life for a Sikh?" And, in short the suggested answer was, "find God and be one with it". I interjected to look for a deeper and a meaningful construction of "aim n purpose" re humankind in general with hypothesis as a provisional conjecture to investigate it intellectually. The statements I've made are suppositions to determine the validity of the suggested answer.

The idea is appealing and with good heads around [SPN] for interaction to shape Sikhism in light of evolution can be enormously rewarding.

Goodnight n Godbless


----------



## Astroboy (Jun 2, 2015)

eileen said:


> I have been spending time on this question so I thought I would share some thoughts here even though it is an old thread.
> 
> One of the things in Japji Pauris we are told seems very profound to me:
> 
> ...


From the above shabad I understand that Guru Nanak says to the Creator as 'hazar nazar' here and now. So what's the use to find God when the shabad is an example that God is Omnipresent.


----------



## Original (Jun 2, 2015)

I don't think I'm coming across clearly? I'm sorry, but "God" is not an issue; its the "aim of a Sikh" together with the suggested answer [find God and be one with it] with which I'm mulling ?

many thanks


----------



## Myself (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello ji, i really need help, i'm 21 years old. I grow my hair for now. I do use turban to cover my head. But, i got a problem. I really interested to go to Atlantic Voyagers School that leads to work in international hotel and cruise ship. but, in order to attend that school, i have to cut my hair and shave my beard. Is it ok for me to cut my hair and shave my beard?. anyway, i still have my true sikhism in my heart. and i will do read gurbani everyday..


----------



## Original (Jun 5, 2015)

Myself said:


> Hello ji, i really need help, i'm 21 years old. I grow my hair for now. I do use turban to cover my head. But, i got a problem. I really interested to go to Atlantic Voyagers School that leads to work in international hotel and cruise ship. but, in order to attend that school, i have to cut my hair and shave my beard. Is it ok for me to cut my hair and shave my beard?. anyway, i still have my true sikhism in my heart. and i will do read gurbani everyday..



Sir,

Universal Declaration of Human Rights [UDHR] was founded to give humans of all nations some basic "rights" , amongst which is the right to practice one's religious belief. It is unlawful for AVS  to discriminate against you for holding a particular religious belief [speaking from UK/International Law perspective].

*Article 18 of UDHR:*

Everyone has the right to freedom of thought, conscience and religion; 
Discrimination of the type you're describing occurs when an organisation has practices, policies or procedures which, although they are applied to everyone, have the effect of disadvantaging people of a particular religion [Sikh]. However, since this is a qualifying right within the meaning of the Act, local legislation has been delegated to make amendments when and where necessary in a democratic society. That is to say,  indirect discrimination will not be unlawful if it can be justified. This means AVS must show that there is a legitimate aim (i.e. a real business need) and that the practice is proportionate to that aim (i.e. necessary and there is no alternative less discriminatory means available).

NOTE: Get legal advice before you touch Turban or beard.

Moving on to the real deal - Sikhism. We don't choose, Waheguru does. If it means cutting your hair and removing your turban, consider it His will for all is His doing. Important thing is to have faith in "Waheguru" - if today He takes it tomorrow He may replace it. Simran Seva is the key -

Good luck and be optimistic. Nanak's Sikhism embraces the whole of humanity with or without turbans. Yes, a distinct form of a human being was necessary for "khalsa" to become a state of pure consciousness. Many tread the path few succeed and that too by His grace.

God be with you....


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 5, 2015)

I have copied and pasted Originals reply to the thread entitled Sikhs about cutting hair, please carry on the thread there, back to topic


----------

